# Spiral Wire Build Coil



## Alex (21/8/14)

*Spiral wire build by Twisted Messes*




Spiral Wire Build Vid: 

My favorite wire to date. Twisted wire that is flattened round with toothless pliers and a drill. Modding the wire like this creates really effective juice channels that give the wire wicking properties of it's own. Flavor is great and you can tailor the resistance by altering the number of wires you twist.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

That coil looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (21/8/14)

@Alex have you tried that build yet. Looks quite awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (21/8/14)

very clever idea to use the toothless pliers. thanks for posting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/8/14)

Riddle said:


> @Alex have you tried that build yet. Looks quite awesome.


 
Not yet, but when I get some more 28g wire, I'm going to give it a try for sure.

How is that technique for getting the wire straight though... Genius!!


----------



## Riddle (21/8/14)

Alex said:


> Not yet, but when I get some more 28g wire, I'm going to give it a try for sure.
> 
> How is that technique for getting the wire straight though... Genius!!



Brilliant man. Just brilliant. I need to stock up a little on my coil building supplies. I only have a little 26g and a little 28g left. There is a few awesome coils I still need to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (21/8/14)

Am I crazy for thinking this might not be safe? So much material gone from the pliers - obviously doesn't just disappear. Do we want to be heating it up?


----------



## Alex (21/8/14)

Mike said:


> Am I crazy for thinking this might not be safe? So much material gone from the pliers - obviously doesn't just disappear. Do we want to be heating it up?


 
You could use a harder steel.


----------

